# Why Do



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Some Blue APBT's have blue eyes & some don't, your thoughts?

P.S. just last night Lex sat & stared at my old kitty Sandy while she slept in the corner then took a bow all on his own. He's so patient & observant of our other animals & wanted to share my experiences of my lil boogie thus far... For a dog, I thought this was very mature of him


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

APBT are not suppose to have Blue eyes. It's not part of the standard.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> APBT are not suppose to have Blue eyes. It's not part of the standard.


Why is that & who's standard does it not live up to?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

UkC standards


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I know a solid white, pink skinned, red and flesh nosed, blue eyed champion. He's pointed in the ADBA. KK9's "CH Glacier". He's some kinda sexy.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Because some blue APBTs have the genes for it and some don't. 

It is very simple.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Why is that & who's standard does it not live up to?


Here is a link 
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Nose ears Eyes Coat Feet


----------

